# lake creek



## freeheelintodd (Aug 7, 2005)

It may be old wood, but river right eddy in landing of dam leading up to the cauldron has a large tree. yesterday it was surfing the dam. We tied it up and pulled it to the right shore. It is still tied up so it doesnt float into the cauldron. I will try to lift it onto shore in the next 2 days, unless someone else wants it earlier. Please leave rope and biener there.


----------



## freeheelintodd (Aug 7, 2005)

My rope is out...the tree is high and dry...the water is low...verticle drops still fun


----------

